#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Tyr

## crazedSF

YouTube - This body was born in West Virginia 

The Norse God of war is Tyr. He throws knives in Golden Gate Park to the beat of drums. This is a crazedSF Interview.

Music is the "Funeral March" by FrÃÂ©dÃÂ©ric Chopin.

----------

